# 2010 Southeastern Tandem Weekend



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

Okay folks, it's official :thumbsup: !

Mark your calendars now for the 2010 Southeastern Tandem Weekend, May 22 & 23rd, 2010. 

The Spring 2010 event will take place in Asheville, North Carolina at Bent Creek Trails. This trail system offers something for virtually everyone, from easy forest roads to technical singletrack. There's enough trail at Bent Creek to keep almost everyone busy for 2-3 days of riding. Of course, a short road trip hop to Tsali or other nearby treats is also a possibility.

We have Saturday and Sunday as the main days of the event, and will add rides Friday and/or Monday, depending on requests. 

Please plan to join us for a group dinner Saturday night at a soon-to-be named location.

Our base of operations for the weekend will be the Bent Creek Lodge, a beautiful & luxurious B&B located VERY close to the trails. In fact, those staying at the lodge should be able to ride directly to the trails from the lodge. You'll also find convenient spots to park your tandem at the lodge, so no worries about bringing tandems to your rooms at night (unless you really want to). B&B for tandem mountain bikers? Hey, let's see how the other half lives! 

Of course, we've negotiated special rates with the lodge for the weekend, and if you wish to stay longer, the lodge will offer the same discounted rates for SEORTW. Room rates also include full breakfast.

Camping is also available in the area, a few miles from the lodge. We'll have more details on that soon.
Registration and ride details to follow.

MTB Tandems will be there with several demo/loaner tandems for you to check out. We may also be able to transport tandems to the lodge for those shipping their bikes in from other areas.

Please post here and/or email me directly if you're planning to attend. 

We're really looking forward to seeing everyone there!

Thanks


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

We'll try. 

This becoming grandparents is starting to sound like something else to take me off the bike...

PK


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

PMK said:


> We'll try.
> 
> This becoming grandparents is starting to sound like something else to take me off the bike...
> 
> PK


We moved it back a week so you could be back home for the birthday!


----------



## agriholic (Jan 30, 2007)

I have always wanted to ride Greenslick on a tandem:thumbsup: 
Alex, good call on basing it out of bent creek!


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

Regarding registration at Bent Creek Lodge:

Their online reservation system currently shows no availability for the weekend of the event, because we've reserved all of their rooms for this event. To make reservations, you'll need to call Doug or Jodee at the lodge @ 828-654-9040 or 877-231-6574. Tell them you're registering for the off-road tandem weekend and you'll receive the discounted rate. There are 10 rooms at the lodge, and 3 booked today, so if you want to stay at the lodge, don't wait too long to make reservations! There is an additional house on-site that we can get that will hold another 3 teams/couples, if needed.

Thanks, and looking forward to seeing everyone there!


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

agriholic said:


> I have always wanted to ride Greenslick on a tandem:thumbsup:
> Alex, good call on basing it out of bent creek!


Thanks. Will we be seeing you there?


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

Just a quick note to say that there is only 1 room left at the inn for this event. If you're planning to join us (and we certainly hope you are), you should make your reservations now. Asheville is a beautiful place in May, so why not treat your stoker to a luxury weekend of mtb tandem riding? 
So far, at least a dozen teams have reserved; looks like we might have a great turnout. 
Please consider joining us!
Thanks


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm crossing my fingers we can attend. Honestly, this will possibly come down to the wire for us.

PK


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

PMK said:


> I'm crossing my fingers we can attend. Honestly, this will possibly come down to the wire for us.
> 
> PK


When is the expected due date?


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

TandemNut said:


> When is the expected due date?


May 23, 2010

Alex, this is a time will tell situation...If not that weekend, we'll come and visit on another.

Seriously, you have chosen a great time of year and all attending should have a great time.

We decided that for 2010 we were going to cut back on our charity type road rides a bit, so hopefully this will free up a few of our weekends.

I realize I am very fortunate to have an understanding stoker, and a Daughter that shakes her head in disbelief of how much and where we ride, but in the end they both smile from ear to ear about our tandem adventures.

Every time I see my Daughter, I keep reminding her that she arrived 10 days late, why should her kid be different. No Dad is her reply...

PK


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

Oops! I guess we moved the event date in the wrong direction, didn't we? 

We'll hope for an early arrival of the grandstoker, and congratulations, by the way.

We'd love to have you guys with us if you can make it. If not, we'll probably talk about you and send emails with lots of pictures of happy tandem couples to rub it in.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

That's OK, let's not forget that while some folks are putting their tandems away for winter, we aren't shoveling snow, but rather riding in cool for us temps.

We can deal with our subconscious listening as you folks talk about us...

I'm hoping we can attend, if not, I know it will be a great time.

PK


----------



## thadthetroll (Jan 22, 2004)

*Fwiw*

Liberty Bikes owner Mike Nix owns a cabin/house inside the Bent Creek recreation area. It is used to rent out to groups of Mtn Bikers and would be pretty close to the lodge.
If you need overflow accomodations then y`all may want to inquire about that place.
There is also a camp ground within the recreation area near the small lake.
I hope to try out a "loaner test bike" with my sweetie ...


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

thadthetroll said:


> Liberty Bikes owner Mike Nix owns a cabin/house inside the Bent Creek recreation area. It is used to rent out to groups of Mtn Bikers and would be pretty close to the lodge.
> If you need overflow accomodations then y`all may want to inquire about that place.
> There is also a camp ground within the recreation area near the small lake.
> I hope to try out a "loaner test bike" with my sweetie ...


We'll have loaners there for you!
I received a call today confirming that the Liberty Bikes house has been reserved by a couple of attending teams from Colorado, and maybe Canada. 
So the lodge is full (10 teams),
Trails End is full (2 teams and kids or 3 teams)
The Luhn house is booked (2 or 3 teams)
3 or 4 teams that I know of are camping at the recreation area.
Looks like we'll have a great turnout. Now we need to find more accomodations, as there are still folks who want to attend.
Here's to good weather (I know that's entirely relative to where one lives...)
Now all I have to do now is figure out some entertainment for the off-bike time.
BTW, I have it on some authority that a VIP from a certain world-famous mountain bike company that makes great tandems might be joining us as well...


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

*Vip?!?*

I hope it's Theresa, she's way cooler than Sherwood


----------



## tsetsaf (Oct 20, 2009)

TandemNut - is this event still a go? If so you can add one more team to the list. Barring any unforeseen detours we will be in the area for the event.


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

tsetsaf said:


> TandemNut - is this event still a go? If so you can add one more team to the list. Barring any unforeseen detours we will be in the area for the event.


AORTA is definitely still a go! In fact, we have quite a few teams signed up for lodging already; Bent Creek Lodge is full, as is the Luhn House on property, as well as Trails End Lodge, at the trails. We also have several folks camping. We're looking for other lodging arrangements for others who wish to join us. 
We'll have the event web page and registration up very soon. We're still working out the scheduling and cost (I'm trying to keep the cost below a typical road rally weekend while not losing money putting it on).
I'll post here when we get everything set up.
Looking forward to seeing you there!


----------



## thadthetroll (Jan 22, 2004)

*Profile of a Bent Creek ride Sat 3/20*

This is all tandemable y`all...


----------



## Crankarm (Jan 12, 2006)

*Bent Creek Lodge Room Available (?)*

We had a room reserved at the Bent Creek Lodge
Unfortunately, we are not going to be able to attend and will be calling Bent Creek to cancel our reservation...I think it was the Cherokee room
not sure if they had a waiting list...but if you are interested you might give them a call...there could now be a room available for Friday/Saturday/Sunday

Eric & Katie
ABQ NM


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

Crankarm said:


> We had a room reserved at the Bent Creek Lodge
> Unfortunately, we are not going to be able to attend and will be calling Bent Creek to cancel our reservation...I think it was the Cherokee room
> not sure if they had a waiting list...but if you are interested you might give them a call...there could now be a room available for Friday/Saturday/Sunday
> 
> ...


Eric,
Sorry you guys can't make it. Maybe we'll see you at the next one!


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

Thanks to Double Forte BD and walking tandem encyclopedia Mark Livingood, we have a real event page for AORTA. Please go to http://www.mtbtandems.com/aorta.html for details.
Schedule specifics and registration info will be up soon. 
Thanks Mark!


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

thadthetroll said:


> This is all tandemable y`all...


Thanks for the profile. Could you please outline the route you rode?


----------



## thadthetroll (Jan 22, 2004)

*Will do*



TandemNut said:


> Thanks for the profile. Could you please outline the route you rode?


Ill get it done for you before that wk-end or ill have Janet put it up from her gps. I do hope to join y`all at some point but 12 Hours of Tsali is that same wk-end and im already signed up solo for that...


----------



## thadthetroll (Jan 22, 2004)

*General route*



TandemNut said:


> Thanks for the profile. Could you please outline the route you rode?


Without a guide this may be difficult to follow the exact route. Ill just lay out some idea of this ride.
Start @ Rice Pinnacle parking lot..get to Green`s Lick...down Green`s Lick then take hard left at intersection and climb back up and across Hickory Top to 5-points..down Ingles Feild Gap all the way to gravel road..turn right on gravel road and go to WolfBranch and go down..get to other side of trail system behind the lake and go up Small Creek..right on gravel rd to Sleepy Gap..down Sleepy Gap, left all the way to fire road then left and climb to sidehill extension on your right..all the way down the chicanes then left to the gravel rd ..go right to south ridge rd and take that back up to Chestnut ..then right and work your way back to the car...some of the climbs will hurt you bad.
Or just go ride a bunch and you will do the majority of this...


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

We are planning to get a ride in on Friday. Are any other folks planning to do a Friday ride and if so will it be at Bent Creek or somewhere else?

PK


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

*Friday*

Our family arrives there Wed night, so we will be up for a ride Friday. We are at the Trails End house, just very near the Bent Creek lodge. Our only snag is that we haven't been able to arrange babysitting yet, but we are working on that.


----------



## tsetsaf (Oct 20, 2009)

We are in the Asheville area now and will be riding Thursday and Friday. Friday we plan on driving up to Tsali in the morning and putting in a double of the right and left loops (conditions allowing). If interested in joining us shoot me an email, info at tandembicycling.com.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Hopefully we can make the Friday Tsali ride. I will send an email from a Starbucks or the airport in Atlanta or Orlando giving more info on our making the ride.

PK


----------



## M-U-M (Dec 19, 2003)

I live behind Trails End and plan to ride in Bent Creek Friday. No time set yet - PM or email me.

tjaye3atyahoodotcom

Don't forget the Friday afternoon social at the Bent Creek Community Park. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## M-U-M (Dec 19, 2003)

Check this out:

http://ashvegas.squarespace.com/jou...ain-bike-teams-to-test-ashevilles-trails.html


----------



## tsetsaf (Oct 20, 2009)

*Tsali Ride Friday*

To clarify plans for Friday. We will be riding Tsali at 10am (leaving parking area) on Friday May 21. There are 4 loop options available with one or two closed to bikes (day dependent).

Our plan right now is to ride the Left-Right Loop Combination for 18 miles (description here) Anyone looking for a shorter ride can then cut it in half before we link up with the right loop.

The trailhead starts at the Tsali campground parking lot. Google Maps

Google Maps shows that drive as 1.5 hours from our location near Asheville airport so plan accordingly. We will be riding a mtb tandem  so we should be easy to spot. Look for a Silver Dodge Truck with California plates.

This ride is not an official AORTA ride but if you can make it we would enjoy riding with you. No need to email me just show up and we will be there.


----------



## tsetsaf (Oct 20, 2009)

*Fireworks at Biltmore - Thursday Night*

If you are in town for AORTA and plan on seeing the Biltmore we are visiting tomorrow (Thursday May 20) in the afternoon/ evening. They are opening a new area and plan on shooting some fireworks off weather permitting. If interested in meeting up drop me an email info at tandembicycling.com . More of the story here


----------



## M-U-M (Dec 19, 2003)

Bent Creek FYI:

There is a logging operation in Bent Creek that will restrict access on North Boundary (135) prior to 6 pm on Friday. They have gone up past Five Points (junction for Ingles Field, Hickory and Green's Lick.) If anyone is planning to go to those trails early on Friday, you will need to plan on getting to Five Points via alternate routes:

Rice Pinnacle (491) to Ledford (479E) to Side Hill (145) to IF Connector (150A) to IF Gap (150)

Ledford (479E ) to Sidehill (145) to IF Connector to IF Gap (150)

Laurel (479F) to Sidehill (145) to Hickory (136)

Tsali is about an hour and a half from Bent Creek, and congestion can get pretty bad at the 40/240/26 areas by 4-6.

All up hill, but the larger sections are service roads. The first two are shortest.


----------



## Smokebikes (Feb 2, 2008)

As I'm one of the race organizers I'd like to put out an invite to all you tandum freaks to our event..........I may even be talked into a tandem category if you'inz are brave enough. :thumbsup: 
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=618249


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

Well, AORTA 2010 is in the books now. A lot of very cool tandem folks turned out for the weekend, and it sure looked like a lot of fun was had by all. Meeting everyone this weekend just reinforces my belief that tandem folks are cool, and mtb tandem folks are the coolest. We'll have some photos and such later on. In the meantime, thanks to everyone who attended!


----------



## M-U-M (Dec 19, 2003)

When ya'll start sharing stories/photos/vids, please do a new thread. I'll link it to the NC/SC forum.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=621029

GREAT WEEKEND!

:aureola:


----------

